# HELP!!! does anyone sell 50 gallon aquariums anymore??



## saber1971 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm looking for the traditional 50 gallon tank. the kind that is 36"x18"x 20??? I can get a 40 breeder or a 65 but the LPS says they cant find the traditional 50 anywhere!! please help as this would be a great size for me[/url]


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

Found mine at a yard sale for 10 bucks. You might want to do a search though the classifieds of your daily newspaper and check out yard and estate sales. You'll run into tons of 10 gallons, but once in a blue moon you'll run into something larger. Biggest I've found is a 90.

Dave


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

if your in anyway handy you could build your own, it may be a little more expensive than buying used but you can make it any size you like just get the glass


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

I seen one the other day at petsmart ,look there. :wink:


----------

